# Andy's Videos



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

I think all you have to do is right click on the link on photobucket and choose copy and then put it in your post here and right click and choose paste.
Then you can preview post or submit reply.


----------



## GoldenCamper

You can only embed a Youtube or Vimeo video into a thread on GRF. But a link works fine too.When you link to a video on Photobucket it shows up as a picture that people can click on that takes them to Photobucket to see the video there. Hope that helps.


----------



## dborgers

[YOUTUBE]



[/YOUTUBE]

The two things on his front legs are bandages from his chemo last week. 
On his left he's wearing his heart on his sleeve .. the onco put on there


----------



## dborgers




----------



## jimla

Aww, Andy is such a sweetheart!


----------



## OutWest

He's wonderful. And a charmer! I love the one where's he's on his back wagging his tail and "beating up" the little white dog...


----------



## dborgers

Thanks y'all 

Here's today's chemo doc visit Part 1.

I drop him off between 8-9 am and they call when they're done.

They're called Nashville Veterinary Specialists, and all the vets are specialists: Internists, Surgeons, Orthopedics, etc. They offer a wide range of veterinary specialties. Great vets and great people too. You can feel the care from the moment you walk in the door.

As you can see Andy is quite the social butterfly. He walks up to all dogs and people with a smile on his face. I'd shot a little more video before this and laid the camera face up. Andy put his paw right on it which pushed a button and erased the video I'd shot.. Maybe he didn't care for the shots I took LOL

I'll shoot Part 2 with Andy and his doc, Dr. Wang, during pickup and post it when I get home.* 





*


----------



## GoldenCamper

I wish you the best with your boy. Just watched the last 4 vids. Thought about getting my old boy his own medicine cabinet for all his meds bottles everywhere just like Andy. Love to see the home cooking, I did the same, looks good. Just remeber that home cooked meals are like 70% water vs. kibble which is like 10%. About 6lbs dropped off my boy before I realized he needed about 8-10 cups a day of home cooking (spaced out 4x a day) to maintain his weight.


----------



## dborgers

GoldenCamper said:


> I wish you the best with your boy. Just watched the last 4 vids. Thought about getting my old boy his own medicine cabinet for all his meds bottles everywhere just like Andy. Love to see the home cooking, I did the same, looks good. Just remeber that home cooked meals are like 70% water vs. kibble which is like 10%. About 6lbs dropped off my boy before I realized he needed about 8-10 cups a day of home cooking (spaced out 4x a day) to maintain his weight.


Thanks for the well wishes  

I have a thread on his chemo in the event others come later to GFR like I did in a moment of desperation following a lymphoma diagnosis. I found so much helpful information and encouragement. I hope Andy's story will be able to help someone else in the future. 
*
Please Pray For Andy - Lymphoma* 

Andy's actually put on 2 or 3 extra pounds with the home cooking. It's so fun watching him do a lap around the dish with his nose before deciding where to start on his 4 and 5 different item meals. We're lucky he likes just about everything there is to eat on the planet. If it's in my hand or in his dish he gobbles it up. He's even lapping up his twice daily splashes of Essiac Tea (cancer fighting/immune building/toxin ridding).

Glad you enjoyed the videos


----------



## dborgers

Great staff of specialists at Nashville Veterinary Specialists.

The doc giving him chemo, Dr. Wang (pronounced 'wong') is terrific as is her nurse, Meredith. The treatment he's receiving is comprehensive and first rate. Plus, they're such nice people to boot. Andy has a great time going.

The practice has several docs who specialize in internal medicine, orthopedics, surgery, and oncology ... with lots of extra education and experience. We couldn't be happier to have found them. We're blessed.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

I've watched all of Andy's videos and he couldn't be in better hands!
I especially love the one where he is WOLFING DOWN THE CHEESEBURGER!!!


----------



## dborgers

Andy got a surprise in the mail


----------



## cgriffin

Cute video, Andy is just precious!


----------



## Finn's Fan

You and Andy are having quite the cancer journey, making it as "fun" as it possibly could be. Your boy is adorable....such a happy fellow!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Love this video, it's great. Andy looks fantastic.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks y'all 

Ya, we're trying to make this as fun as we can. As soon as his ACL tear heals up we can resume running around and going to the lake. He'll be so glad for that! No doubt he's tired of being cooped up with his movements so limited.


----------



## dborgers

*Chez Andy - Leap Year Special*


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Great Videos!!! I need to get some of Chance and start taking more pics. Andy looks like he is loving life!! You take such great care of him. Wish the best for you guys.


----------



## dborgers

Between Andy getting sick from chemo and a mildly torn ACL thanks to Prednisoe, he hasn't had any fun for nearly 4 months. Today, his leg is healed enough and the weather and lake were warm enough for him to finally get a day of fun at the lake. Yeah!


----------



## GoldenCamper

What a heartwarming video. So happy to see Andy out having fun and getting to swim again. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dborgers

Andy is in the hospital. He hasn't eaten for a week. Dr. Wang fears the lymphoma may have invaded his GI tract despite no signs of it in his external lymph nodes. We're praying for a miracle .. hoping he gets better and starts eating again. I wrote the song in the video "I Am Always There". He's been there for us with unwavering happiness and joy. We're there for him 'til the end.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

This is such a beautiful video of Andy and the song you wrote is SO TOUCHING!!
We Love you Andy!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Danny, just tears for you, your wife and Andy. I so hope he rallies once more and the cancer hasn't spread. What a gorgeous song, and that wagging tail.....


----------



## Karen519

*Finn's Fan*

Finn's Fan

Please check the Please Pray for Andy thread. He has eating a little tripe and will come home today!!


----------



## hubbub

Andy updates (all within a five hours)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...lease-pray-andy-lymphoma-113.html#post1680976

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...lease-pray-andy-lymphoma-114.html#post1681037

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...lease-pray-andy-lymphoma-115.html#post1681110

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...lease-pray-andy-lymphoma-116.html#post1681225


----------



## dborgers

It was a beautiful weekend. Low 80's with a gentle breeze. The lake was calling. Here's a short video of him swimming.


----------



## dborgers

*Andy Hiking & Swimming April 28 2012*

Saturday and Sunday were beautiful 80 degree days. Andy had a great time.

These are the times my wife and I wish for him this summer with his prognosis not guaranteeing next summer. Seeing his tail wag makes my heart break out in sunshine.


----------



## brens29

What great videos you have here, you will be able to treasure them always. Andy is very lucky to have you and your family...


----------



## dborgers

It was a dreary, rainy weekend, so we drove out to video where wonderful little Buddy (the rescue *Laura* adopted) was dumped from a moving truck and shot at when he was 4 months old. his animal hospital, played ball where both Andy and Buddy learned to play fetch, and went to the pet store for treats. Andy had fun. Me too 

There are a couple videos about Buddy's story on his new thread:


----------



## MercyMom

dborgers said:


> Thanks y'all
> 
> Here's today's chemo doc visit Part 1.
> 
> I drop him off between 8-9 am and they call when they're done.
> 
> They're called Nashville Veterinary Specialists, and all the vets are specialists: Internists, Surgeons, Orthopedics, etc. They offer a wide range of veterinary specialties. Great vets and great people too. You can feel the care from the moment you walk in the door.
> 
> As you can see Andy is quite the social butterfly. He walks up to all dogs and people with a smile on his face. I'd shot a little more video before this and laid the camera face up. Andy put his paw right on it which pushed a button and erased the video I'd shot.. Maybe he didn't care for the shots I took LOL
> 
> I'll shoot Part 2 with Andy and his doc, Dr. Wang, during pickup and post it when I get home.* *
> 
> *Andy's Chemo Doc Part 1 - YouTube*


I know this is the first time I've watched your videos on this thread, but I really enjoyed this one. Such a joy when people pet your dog and what a good attitude you have.


----------



## MercyMom

dborgers said:


> Andy is in the hospital. He hasn't eaten for a week. Dr. Wang fears the lymphoma may have invaded his GI tract despite no signs of it in his external lymph nodes. We're praying for a miracle .. hoping he gets better and starts eating again. I wrote the song in the video "I Am Always There". He's been there for us with unwavering happiness and joy. We're there for him 'til the end.
> 
> Visiting Andy In The Hospital April 2012.mov - YouTube


So bittersweet.


----------



## dborgers

MercyMom

Thanks for checking out Andy's videos. 

He's doing GREAT right now. Dr. Wang switched his chemo protocol and he's responded very well. You wouldn't know he has cancer. He was near the end of the Madison-Wisconsin protocol anyway, but there are a couple doses of Elspar and Doxorubicin that can kick it back into remission if he comes out of it again.

He's having fun, BIG appetite, zest for life. Everything we've hoped for. Our motto is "Carpe Diem" (Seize The Day).


----------



## MercyMom

dborgers said:


> It was a dreary, rainy weekend, so we drove out to video where wonderful little Buddy (the rescue *Laura* adopted) was dumped from a moving truck and shot at when he was 4 months old. his animal hospital, played ball where both Andy and Buddy learned to play fetch, and went to the pet store for treats. Andy had fun. Me too
> 
> There are a couple videos about Buddy's story on his new thread:
> 
> ANDY'S WEEKEND - MAY 12 2012 - YouTube


I am so outraged that anybody would shoot after a 4 month old puppy!

On a lighter note, I am glad you all had fun this past weekend! So did we! 

I still have not yet taken Mercy to Petsmart or Petco or any other pet supply stores. That will change soon enough!


----------



## MercyMom

dborgers said:


> MercyMom
> 
> Thanks for checking out Andy's videos.
> 
> He's doing GREAT right now. Dr. Wang switched his chemo protocol and he's responded very well. You wouldn't know he has cancer. He was near the end of the Madison-Wisconsin protocol anyway, but there are a couple doses of Elspar and Doxorubicin that can kick it back into remission if he comes out of it again.
> 
> He's having fun, BIG appetite, zest for life. Everything we've hoped for. Our motto is "Carpe Diem" (Seize The Day).


Sounds great to me!


----------



## dborgers

Mercy is a little doll!! I've been following her progress. I've never had a golden puppy, but looking at Mercy makes me feel about 10 years old LOL

The only thing I can say on the *******'s behalf who dumped Buddy out of a moving vehicle is at least they did it where there was a chance he'd be seen. I'm amazed at the actions some idiots take. Once Buddy got up he was yelping and crying and running after their beat up pickup. They shot at him to scare him away. At least none of that damaged him psychologically. He was the sweetest little bug and still is. Not a mean bone in his body. Just sweetness. We are so happy and blessed he's living the life of a king with Laura and her husband. All those playmates, all that fun, all that love. His story had the most happy ending


----------



## dborgers

*CARPE CONEM - "Seize The Cone"*

I served as Andy's acolyte at the ceremony today:


----------



## OutWest

Too cute. Love the music...


----------



## hubbub

Glad to see Andy didn't get BRAIN FREEZE!! But, MORE excited to know there's someone who eats ice cream faster than ME!


----------



## dborgers

Hubbub

LOL !!


----------



## dborgers

*Andy Makes New Friends At The Lake*

Andy made some friends at the lake. A family were leaving as their 5 and 6 year old daughters ran over and asked if they could play with Andy, boy did they! For almost an hour. They were really cute and asked to do some camera work too. Everyone had a great time! Then it was time for a treat of thin scoops of peach frozen yogurt.


----------



## dborgers

Used Al Jarreau's "We're In This Love Together" for background music. YouTube pulled it. Here's the video above with different music:


----------



## dborgers

*A dip, A sneak-in, A storm, A treat - Sunday June 2nd '12*

I don't know if I broke any federal laws, but I had a fun day!

Andy


----------



## T-Joy

I just find out your post Andy, and I can only say that you and your dad, you are the most amazing guys I've ever seen. It's really nice to meet you
I liked very much your frozen yoghurt mmmmm...and I'll ask my mom to make it for me because here in Florida is too hot.
BTW I wish we could go for a swim together and chase the ball. It would be fun
Say hello to your brother Buddy. He is great too!!!
See you:wavey:
Joy


----------



## dborgers

A real pleasure to meet you too, Joy and Terry


----------



## dborgers

*Andy celebrates 6 months survival, and Kathy 87 years*

Andy celebrated 6 months survival with lymphoma, and it was my mother-in-law, Kathy's 87th birthday, so we made a big deal out of it. 

The cake was sugar free, but the room wasn't. Lots of hugs and kisses all the way around.


----------



## *Laura*

Thanks for the video Danny. Happy Birthday to Kathy. Looks like Andy enjoyed the cake!! He deserves a big piece to celebrate his milestone. It's great to see video of him and to see how well he's doing


----------



## HolDaisy

Such a cute video  Andy sure loved that birthday cake!


----------



## MercyMom

dborgers said:


> Used Al Jarreau's "We're In This Love Together" for background music. YouTube pulled it. Here's the video above with different music:
> 
> ANDY MAKES FRIENDS AT THE LAKE - YouTube


That was such an awesome video of Andy! It was especially lovely and sweet when the two girls played with him.  I love it when children play with Mercy too!


----------



## MercyMom

dborgers said:


> Andy celebrated 6 months survival with lymphoma, and it was my mother-in-law, Kathy's 87th birthday, so we made a big deal out of it.
> 
> The cake was sugar free, but the room wasn't. Lots of hugs and kisses all the way around.
> 
> Andy's 6 month survival & Kathy's 87th B-Day Party - YouTube


Happy Birthday to your Mother in Law and congratulations on Andy's 6 month survival!


----------



## dborgers

Thank you, MercyMom 

How's our girl? What a cutie pie!


----------



## MercyMom

She's doing great. Check out these videos!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-videos/116206-mercys-training-homework.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-videos/116208-mercy-playtime.html


----------



## dborgers

*On A Clear Day ... you can sure have some fun*

Andy at Hamilton Creek Recreation Area, a little jewel park lite many such parks on J. Percy Priest Lake in Nashville. Andy had a great time and met a lot of new people too.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Thank you so much for my Andy fix. He must have had a blast & is probably sleeping at your feet right now.

You are a very good dog Dad!


----------



## dborgers

He's zonked out .. yep, about 3 feet from my feet LOL. I have as good a time watching Andy have fun as he does


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny & ANDY

What a marvelous video and a GREAT SONG to go with it.
You can tell how much Andy loves his tennis ball and swimming and watching him gobble that ice cream at the end was the best!

Hope you boys have something fun in store for today, too!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Just watched Andy's summer session videos. He is such a happy boy.


----------



## dborgers

*Andy Goes Flying*

We all had a great time. Thanks for making this possible, Nick


----------



## Mac'sdad

That is fantastic..... Love It ... Mac want to know if Andy will let him be his wing man.... LOL

Oh ya and Nick has earned his way into the Golden Hall Of Fame.... Great Job Danny.... !!!


----------



## dborgers

> Mac want to know if Andy will let him be his wing man.... LOL


Done!! 


> Oh ya and Nick has earned his way into the Golden Hall Of Fame


Isn't that the truth. I know no one else who'd have spent 6 hours getting the insurance company to approve Andy's flight. Nick earned his wings yesterday for sure (the Heavenly kind)


----------



## Dallas Gold

That's great!


----------



## MercyMom

dborgers said:


> We all had a great time. Thanks for making this possible, Nick
> 
> ANDY GOES FLYING - YouTube


Wow! That is quite an undertaking! I am glad he did so well! He probably did not think of it any differently than riding in the car.


----------



## dborgers

Here's Andy stylin' in his new Outward Hound swim vest .. and making new friends


----------



## GoldenCamper

You do a great job with your videos  Only a single bite of your burger though? lol


----------



## love never dies

Love Love Love all the Andy's Videos. I can sit and watch and watch and watch forever. Thanks so much.


----------



## OutWest

dborgers said:


> Here's Andy stylin' in his new Outward Hound swim vest .. and making new friends
> 
> Andy - Outward Hound Five-O - YouTube


Tucker wants to know if can come play with Andy. He loves all the cool things that Andy gets to do.


----------



## OutWest

I wondered if you've considered sharing these videos with any media outlets in your area? Not sure if it would interest you or not, but this collection of recorded adventures would make a wonderful, heartwarming series for a local TV station's news show--sort of "Travels with Charlie" or "On the Road."

The benefit to you and Andy--aside from Andy developing an even larger fan base --would be that it might afford you and Andy even bigger and better adventures to go on. 

I've done publicity for many years, and I know a good story when I see one.


----------



## Karen519

*Love the OUtward Hound!!*

I love Andy's Outward Hound Jacket and the video!!


----------



## dborgers

OutWest said:


> I wondered if you've considered sharing these videos with any media outlets in your area? Not sure if it would interest you or not, but this collection of recorded adventures would make a wonderful, heartwarming series for a local TV station's news show--sort of "Travels with Charlie" or "On the Road."
> 
> The benefit to you and Andy--aside from Andy developing an even larger fan base --would be that it might afford you and Andy even bigger and better adventures to go on.
> 
> I've done publicity for many years, and I know a good story when I see one.


Thank you. That's very kind of you.  First thing they'd do is fire the cameraman for the 'shakycam'.  You'd be surprised how many people don't know there is such a thing as chemo for dogs. Getting the word out there about that would be terrific.


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> I love Andy's Outward Hound Jacket and the video!!


Thank you, Karen. I think Andy likes it too. He's getting to where sometimes he'll just stop swimming and float for a minute as long as I'm in the water 



OutWest said:


> Tucker wants to know if can come play with Andy. He loves all the cool things that Andy gets to do.


Any time!! It's a long way (I used to live in Hermosa Beach, CA), but I guarantee you Andy would make it worth the trip


----------



## dborgers

Now that it's back in 70's and 80's instead of the 90's Andy and I went back to Centennial Park, which is about 10 minutes from our house. 132 acres across from Vanderbilt University with lots of lawn, 10 acre Lake Watauga, paths, and a full scale replica of the Greek Parthenon some rich guy paid to have built in the late 1800's, complete with a full size statue of Athena (maybe 30' tall) just like the one in Athens had. Everything, including the frescos, were recreated from the original and archeologists drawings. Enough about that ...

With all that lawn there are usually lots of dogs, and ALWAYS lots of squirrels for Andy to try to outfox (check out his technique towards the end of the video .. he's like a lion LOL). It's never ever worked out for him, but he likes to _try_ to sneak up on them. Andy loves, as always, meeting any and all people and dogs who want to say hello.  Here's a short video of our afternoon:


----------



## cgriffin

Great video, Danny! It made my morning! 
I had to laugh when Andy was stalking the squirrels, lol. Toby does the same thing, haha.
Centennial Park is beautiful, but I have not been there in a while. I have been to the Parthenon a few times, brought family to see it, too.
Thank you for the entertaining video!


----------



## GoldenMum

Love, Love Love Andy the squirrel hunter! Go get em boy!!!


----------



## dborgers

*Swimming in October*

It was 81 and sunny with a gentle breeze when we went for a swim, hike, and treat. Andy and I both had a great time. I think his favorite part was at the end of the video LOL


----------



## *Laura*

Danny. I loved the video. Andy looks so happy and so healthy. He's doing so well. 

(81 degrees. That's already a distant memory for us up here)


----------



## HolDaisy

Such a great video  it's lovely to see Andy having fun! So funny when the Mcdonalds sign appeared, I knew he was in for a treat lol!


----------



## jimla

You're looking good Andy! Keep wagging!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Watched it with a big smile on my face. Love you Andy.


----------



## dborgers

*Andy goes Swimming - October 2012*

A buddy invited Andy and I to go sailing today. It was a pleasant 70 degree October day, and a good time was had by all


----------



## Wendy427

Such wonderful videos! This is the first time I've watched them. Totally made my day. Loved the music, too! Andy, you're such a sweetheart. :smooch:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

That's great video, very relaxing to watch. I am glad sweet Andy had a great day sailing.


----------



## dborgers

Andy got a walnut shell or something between his toes in the back yard and bruised the insides of his middle toes pretty well. The vets say he'll be alright in a week.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Would it help Andy if he could wear a bootie on his foot?


----------



## MikaTallulah

Buddy says "No fair!! When I hurt my foot- Mommy put stinky, yucky goop on it then put a boot on my foot. When I took the boot off she taped the boot back on and yelled at me! I didn't get no Turkey! Andy can I come live with you? You also only have 1 little sister- I have 3. Please Andy! I will give you my favorite toy!"


----------



## MikaTallulah

Once again I have been upstaged 

I hope Andy feels better soon!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Andy, you had an early Thanksgiving and looks like you soo enjoyed it. HUGS sweet one! Nice sweater you got your Mom.


----------



## dborgers

Today, Andy made a year surviving lymphoma


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

I loved the video! Now I'm craving Mc Nuggets....


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Great Video!*

Anne: You did a GREAT JOB on the video! How Adorable!!
Looks like ANDY loves Chicken McNuggets!!
Happy Anniversary, Andy, Katie, Jane and Danny!!


----------



## Bob Dylan

I love all Andy's videos, Danny you are a Great Dad!


----------



## dborgers

*Santa Paws Christmas Cookies for Andy and Katie*

Santa Paws made homemade dog Christmas cookies and sent a box for Andy and Katie. They LOVE them. Notice how quickly Katie comes when I call her ... since the cookies showed up LOL


----------



## dborgers

After 6 weeks of being cooped up with an infected wrist then GI trouble that caused Andy not to eat, he finally felt pretty good, so we headed to the lake for a short walkabout. The open space and fresh air lifted his spirits.


----------



## dborgers

We spotted this stray running the streets December 21st. He was little but bones and flea infested, matted fur. 3 weeks on, he's lookin' good and having a good time. We were never able to locate his owners. No chip, no tag, no ads looking for him, no responses to ours. 

GRF member "Claire's Friend" sent Ollie a box of beautifully wrapped, thoughtful gifts Ollie opened last night and modeled today after getting home from the groomer. Now he's getting texts from all his new Hollywood BFF's LOL


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Claire's Friend, Susan Marie, is truely an angel as you well know. What wonderful gifts for two very endearing pups...they've both now been offically touched by an angel.

Pete


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

dborgers said:


> After 6 weeks of being cooped up with an infected wrist then GI trouble that caused Andy not to eat, he finally felt pretty good, so we headed to the lake for a short walkabout. The open space and fresh air lifted his spirits.
> 
> Andy Gets Out and About After 6 weeks 1-10-13 - YouTube


You're cover shot on this video looks exactly like a spot on the lake I fish and some where I've got a shot of my bridge girl Sammie checking out the shore line just like Andy. It's almost a duplicate of your shot...

Andy looks like he really appreciated being there...lakes will do that for our goldens...this I know first hand.

I thoroughly enjoyed your video...thanks for sharing it with us all.

Pete


----------



## dborgers

The lake has a dam, and sometimes the level is high, sometimes lower like it is now.

It's a good swimmin' hole


----------



## dborgers

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Claire's Friend, Susan Marie, is truly an angel as you well know. What wonderful gifts for two very endearing pups...they've both now been officially touched by an angel.
> 
> Pete


I couldn't agree more. A golden hearted person


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

The lake I'm referring to is a reservoir as well and my dogs love it just as much as I do. At the moment it's frozen solid.

Pete


----------



## dborgers

Nice sunny day. Andy went to the lake and for a treat (Obligatory! LOL), and when I got home I took Ollie for his first trip to PetSmart for a nice long retractable leash and his first drive thru treat.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Great stuff...love the music and your dogs do truely appear to be walking on sunshine.

Pete


----------



## OutWest

Nice video... Happy pups! Is Ollie a keeper? Hes very cute... Love the ground scratching after two drops. LOL


----------



## dborgers

> Is Ollie a keeper?


I think so  Did you catch his story on Andy's thread around Dec. 22nd?


----------



## Claire's Friend

Love it, love it, LOVE IT....did I tell you I love it !! Big smile here in California. Is it my imagination or is Andy walking a little better ?


----------



## dborgers

Claire's Friend said:


> Love it, love it, LOVE IT....did I tell you I love it !! Big smile here in California. Is it my imagination or is Andy walking a little better ?


Thanks! Andy is indeed walking normally now. We just got back from playing ball. 

It really touches my heart the way Andy is always turning around to make sure I'm there. Aw.


----------



## Always51

Great video!! Andy looks wonderful and Ollie is so different to when you first got him! happy pups!


----------



## dborgers

Ollie can sure run in place, can't he? LOL He makes a point of hitting any spot he comes across that's as tall or taller than he is. "Ollie Was Here" LOL


----------



## Fella 77

I just watched a lot of Andys videos..he is so sweet! I love him..


----------



## Bob Dylan

MC Andy and Sir Ollie have come a LONG WAY>>>>>>>>>>It makes me feel so good I can only imagine how you and Jane feel!
Hugs for Andy, Ollie and Katie!


----------



## *Laura*

Great video Danny. Andy looks like he's walking really well. Just love seeing him out having fun. And Ollie. What a little cutie pie. Looks like he was doing a little dance


----------



## dborgers

TY  Feels good to have Andy feeling well. Can Ollie look like he's running without going anywhere for a long time or what? LOL


----------



## dborgers

We went for a nice hike on Saturday. Andy and I both had a really nice time


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

dborgers said:


> We went for a nice hike on Saturday. Andy and I both had a really nice time
> 
> ANDY Walks The Trails 2-23-13 - YouTube


Very nice...love the happy tail. He's sure a lucky guy to have someone like you to get him to his favorite spots...there's no question Andy appreciates it.

Pete & Woody


----------



## Claire's Friend

Loved to see how good he's walking and of course all that tail wagging. He reminds me so much of my JOY, no wonder I love him so much !!! XXOO


----------



## AnnieVA

God bless him. Go Andy GO!


----------



## dborgers

*Andy in younger days - 2005*

Here's Andy getting a bedtime snack circa 2005. You can't see it, but rest assured his tail was wagging like crazy.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Just love all these videos of Andy! The one of him getting his treat in bed is something!


----------



## MercyMom

dborgers said:


> Here's Andy getting a bedtime snack circa 2005. You can't see it, but rest assured his tail was wagging like crazy.
> 
> Andy Gets A Bedtime Treat - YouTube


How sweet!


----------



## T-Joy

Andy you were so cute and what I love the most : SPOILED  

Love u forever :wavey:


----------

